# THE DIET IN THIS BOOK COMPLETELY RID ME OF IBS! READ!



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

I've had IBS for a little under a year and had extreme symptoms of diarrea, pain, nausia, and cramping. I ordered these two books off this website. One is a step by step guide to living with IBS and one is a cookbook. By following the diet in these books, my symptoms have completely stopped! TRY THEM!If you have ANY questions email me at Neonkiwi###msn.com I just wanted to put in links for the books i recommended, The Cookbook link is http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/156...ritablbowelsyn/ It is called EATING FOR IBS By HEATHER VAN VOROUS http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/156...ritablbowelsyn/ Titled, The First Year, IBS it is also by HEATHER VAN VOROUS These books will answer all questions, and give tons of advice. TRY THEM!


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Roo - Someone from another BB has been recommending these books too. She swears by them.Are they actual cookbooks with recipes and all? Are the foods realistic foods (i.e. you can buy at a regular grocery store) or they funky things that you can only get at a health food store?Very curious.


----------



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

Trixy, The Cookbook is an actual cookbook with tons of great recipes. It has a great introduction explaining the basics of a IBS diet. It's even broken into sections like Appetizers, Snacks, Main Courses, Ect. Most of them are super easy to make and taste great. And, best of all you can actually get all the stuff reccomended at normal stores!







The First Year, An Essential Guide For the Newly Diagnosed, is not a cookbook but rather a step by step guide to managing IBS in your day to day life, but it also has a food section, just not the recipes. Both are great, easy to use books!


----------



## CallMeColt (Oct 28, 2002)

Hello Roo and Trix. I have read the "First Year IBS" book and found it extremely helpful by giving information on how to prevent IBS symptoms through diet and stress management. I have found that Heather's eating strategy of eating soluble fibre with every meal, minimizing insoluble fiber, and eating moderate amounts of fat reduce the intestinal spasms. It is a "must-read" book for anybody who is new to IBS or has not found an effective dietary strategy. One thing on the negative side, though that I must point out is that her eating strategy does not acccount for the fact that some of her listed "safe staple foods" may be what actually causes the gut to be hypersensitive in some people if they are intolerant to those foods. The dietary strategy is more like "I have this twitchy gut disorder that I can't eliminate so I am going to add a shock absorber (a.k.a soluble fiber)to my gut all day long and avoid the character which stimulates the twitchy gut to overcontract (a.k.a fat)." From my own experience, I found that her eating strategy greatly reduced the resulting symptoms (i.e. pain and diarrhea)of IBS, but did not eliminate the syndrome altogether. If I go off the eating plan in the book, I will still get D at times. Now, since I DON'T WANT TO BE BOUND TO STARCHES AND CITRUCEL ALL DAY LONG, I FEEL IT IS IMPORTANT TO CHECK TO SEE IF I HAVE ANY FOOD INTOLERANCES WHICH ACTUALLY CONTRIBUTE TO THE IBS. The LEAP program should help me refine my diet by isolating my possible trigger foods which may cause IBS in the first place, and when combined with Heather's eating strategy MAY ACTUALLY APPROACH ELIMINATION OF IBS IN SOME PEOPLE. After all that, I have to conclude Heather's book is definitely one of the best investments I ever made. If you combine her eating program with Mike Mahoney's IBS audio 100 program (hypnotherapy), you will likely see a 80-100% improvement in your symptoms within a month. If you ever get diarrhea, you may want to look into trying the LEAP program (Nowleap.com) like me to see if you can get even further improvement. Whoever reads this, listen to what Roo says and buy those books. You won't regret it.


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks! I'll have to buy them.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

By reading this book as well, as an adjunct to any dietary therapy book for IBS or cookbook for IBS (and having seent hem all I agree that of this type of book for IBS Hetahers is "superior" in its recommendations and content) you will understand the physiologic basis for why the probabilities of food and chemical sensitivity and intolerances will result in variances in outcomes....why some people get better results than others with diets based upon probabilities.Then, aremed with an undersatnding of the subject, you can select what strategies make sense to you to isolate the patient specific hypersensitivity or intolerance reactions one may suffer which can compromise symptom reduction, modify the diet and recipes accordingly, and get even better results. (ie Colt45's idea of isolating the hidden food and chemical hypersensivitie to make the instructions patient needs specific)."FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 MNL


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I looked at "Eating for IBS" shortly after I figured out with the help of this site that I'm fructose sensitive. Fructose and other sugars were causing the burning pain I had, and I'm also dairy sensitive and allergic to soy and eggs.Every recipe in her book contains onion, which I can't have, and it's also heavily dependent on fruit, which I also can't have. Those recipes would not work for me. Also they're too long and complicated - I don't want to spend a lot of time cooking because I have other hobbies I enjoy more.I've gotten in the habit of eating simple fresh foods - plain broiled chicken, boiled asparagus, a microwaved potato, bread made in my bread machine, canned salmon, plain pasta. I buy all my meat and poultry at Whole Foods which guarantees no additives in it's meat. It's almost impossible to get meat or poultry that doesn't have MSG added at a regular grocery store - MSG also makes me sick.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Jila....Me too. Simple is good....love that crockpot this morning. But it does go to show that there is a way for each kind of person out there...love to cook and don't mind making adjustments to recipes based on your personal needs? Then I am sure glad Heather makes cookbooks as I sure could not do it...could you see MNL's cookbook?Open crock potRinse pork roastplace in pot fat side upsalt pepperrinse some vegetables you do not react tothrow them on top the roastthrow in 1/4 cup water turn on lowcovercome back in 8 hourstake outeatSUBSTITUTE: if you are reactive to pork put in some meat you are not reactive to. recipe no good with tofu.Emeril I ain't.







Hey guess what, Ms Bacon Cheeseburger?







I am now 100% tolerant of Whoppers, as long as they only have lettuce tomato and ketchup on them.Guess what I had for my simple-recipe dinner last night?Walk to BK counterOrder Whopper lett tom ketchup onlyhand over $3wait awhileunwrap and eathey I never said don't eat ANY junk food I said don't eat any you are reactive to! Just don't make a career out of it.







MNL


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey Colt,I know what you mean about those starches...they really help prevent loose stools, however, taken in too large quantities at a time, cause MAJOR gas.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike,Nice simple recipe! Here's mineTake stovetop grill out of drainboard, set up, oil, and heattake from freezer piece of chicken you forgot to thawrinse it, dry with paper towels, put on grill skin side down, cover with saucepan (I have to get a real lid before TLOML comes over for dinner!)Take from fridge piece of potato you cut up last nightcut, oil, salt, herb, cover with plastic and put in microwavePut water in pot for asparagus and break off tipsCut piece of bread and put in toasterPour olive oil in bowl for dippingSit down and read Newsweek or play with cats until chicken is almost doneTurn on microwave, push down toaster handle, put asparagus in potDone in 5 minutes







I just love WF chicken! It doesn't need any fancy seasonings - a little celery salt and it's good to go!







Whoppers, eh? I can tell you didn't read Fast Food Nation yet







Be careful out there!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LMAO.PS...one may read scripture, as well, yet we sin! It is our nature when the consequence is not immediate.







Perhaps we should call this "JSS"(Jimmy Swaggart Syndrome)







MNL


----------



## CallMeColt (Oct 28, 2002)

MMTT, In her book "The First Year IBS" she states to avoid WHOLE wheat flour, not wheat flour. Almost all white breads, pastas, pretzels, crackers, cookies, and pastries use wheat flour as a base. She stressed making these foods the basis of her diet, which would mean she eats a lot of wheat flour, but not WHOLE wheat. Rememeber, she also warned us about the dangers of whole grains and whole grain products.I think you may have misunderstood what she stated in the book. Remember, WHOLE anything is what you want to avoid.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

just a technical point to add....yet if one is reactive to wheat it will make not a bit of difference if it is whole wheat cracked wheat refined wheat neat wheat beat wheat...whatever...ingestion of wheat will cause a reaction and you will get symptoms when the provoking dose is reached, whatever it is for that person.MNL


----------



## Trinity (Sep 9, 2002)

I just recently read Heather's book and thought I would try her suggestions for help with "leaky gas" since everything else I've tried including elimination diets and prescription medication has never worked. I've never seen the distinction made between soluble and insoluble fiber before but realize that I've always concentrated on insoluble fiber. I don't have a major problem with constipation but I do get constipated easily. Most of the suggestions such as rice and rice products, bananas, white bread, corn pops, etc. would seem to be really binding. The diet seems to be for people who are prone to diarrhea. She does mention Metamucil and Citracel but does it make any sense for someone to give up foods which keep them regular and then have to take laxatives? Even if those foods that prevent constipation might contribute to gas, unknowingly?


----------

